# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 15.05.2017 - 22.05.2017

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *5*, суммарный объем архивов: *248* мб Извлечено файлов: *220*, суммарный объем: *553* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *23* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Ожидают классификации: *197*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

